# Rolex Submariner Date Green bezel 116610LV: review and pics



## TheWatchObserver (Sep 1, 2010)

Review of the 
*Rolex Submariner Date Green Bezel Verte 116610LV*
Published by The Watch Observer

Just go to The Watch Observer in order to see :
- the 11 photos of this watch
- the detailed rating / the Editor's opinion
- the 22 items of the Manufacturer data (including the retail price)

The Rolex Submariners' technical qualities don't have anything left to prove.
Their figures have even become a standard in the watchmaking world.
What does this new green version offer?
Review.



*Foreword
*
The new version of the Submariner made quite an impression in the world of watch enthusiasts when it was first made available in stores, and this for two reasons.

Firstly, because it represents a gentle, but real, evolution of the concept and design of the Submariner range.

Secondly, because of its unusual color which can make one stop and wonder about the potential risks of purchasing such a watch, and ask basic but important questions: can I wear a green watch on all occasions? And will I get tired of it?

*A High Quality Design
*
We find in this new version of the Submariner the very same technical qualities that have made Rolex a legendary company.

First off, there is the exemplary design of the 904L steel case, at the heart of the brand's DNA: the simplicity of its design and its figure focusing on its practical use is now the standard in the watchmaking world.

On the other hand, the alternating polished and brushed surfaces of the case, the crown's protective system as well as the crown itself with its logo are all benefiting from a slow evolution focused on maximum efficiency.

Inch by inch, without ever bowing to fashion trends and always visually designed to adapt to its function, Rolex continues the evolution of its flagship model.

The high quality of the Oyster strap (itself also made with 904L steel) in its renewed version with a Glidelock clasp allows for fine-tuning by increments of 2mm.
The comfort is thus brought to an optimal level.

A word of warning, though, for people with small wrists (with a diameter smaller than 17cm): the shape of the case and lugs can make the wearing of this watch slightly uncomfortable.



*A solid and reliable movement
*
The quality of the 3135 automatic caliber, beating at the rate of 28,800 alternations per hour, is itself the generational descendent of a long line of Rolex movements.

Its design was further optimized to improve its reliability, solidity, and ease of maintenance.

Its balance which is adjustable with a couple of pairs of microstella screws, is now equipped with the Parachrom hairspring with Breguet terminal curves.
This development improves the movement's resistance to shocks and magnetic fields.

The rotor also works in both directions for a more efficient winding.

Finally, equipped with a rapid date corrector and a stop-seconds mechanism, the 3135 caliber is a COSC-certified chronometer.

*A Strong Personality
*
Let's focus now on the chromatic specificity of this Submariner.
By dressing itself in green, Rolex presents us with an atypical watch with an assertive personality.

On the periphery, the green ceramic oneway rotating bezel, with platinum graduations, sets itself apart from its predecessors.

It has the reputation of being virtually scratch-resistant.

Its matt finish further improves the readability, especially compared with the ceramic bezel on the GMT-Master II or the Sea-Dweller Deep Sea.

The traditional sapphire crystal is adorned with the famous cyclops, with its protruding profile very much reminiscent of a frog's eye.
The date display is thus optimized.

The gold dial, dressed with a green surface treatment, is hard to describe as its color changes all the time with the light.

It easily fluctuates between the lighter (ocean) green and darker nuances (bottle green) depending on the light, giving it the most wonderful sun ray finish look.
Finally, the hourmarkers circled in white gold, filled with Chromalight (a luminescent material), are amazingly effective.

The brand's aficionados will note the markers' larger-than-usual dimensions, as well as the large size of the hands.

Here again the Submariner is evolving slowly but surely towards more efficiency: the legibility of quick, instinctive reading is of a very level, day or night.



*Conclusion
*
This Rolex gives off a very strong personality.
It has all the assets of the Submariner technical lineage, brightened up by the contrast that the green color brings to this watch that has become a watchmaker's classic.
Its owner will thus demonstrate its wish to be different, while at the same time having on his wrist a very technical watch that is perfectly fitted for daily use.
And for those for whom the green color might give pause, we advise them to initially wear this Rolex with a casual attire. The transition to a more formal corporate dress code will then happen naturally!

*Pros:
*•	the product's technical quality
•	the reliability and sturdiness of the movement
•	the unusual color for a classic watch

*Cons:
*•	the abundance of literature on the dial and the internal bezel
•	a strong personality that one has to live with
•	a watch that can be uncomfortable for wrists with a diameter smaller than 17cm

*Additional information:
*•	tester's wrist size = 17cm

Published by The Watch Observer


----------

